# Possibility of golden era of PTE exams has come to an end



## Rickle (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey guys, i don't mean to create chaos, but my friend's migration lawyer urged her to get PTE score ASAP or go with other tests if possible because there are dicussions in DHA that they will possibly no longer accept PTE for migration visa categories like 189, 190 and 491 but still accept for visa 500 for education purposes in the end of this year or early next year when new point system kicks in. Nothing has been confirmed yet, but there is a possibility with the trend of tightening immigration policy these days. The reason given is that since the introduction of PTE test being accepted along with other tests like IELTS and TOFEL, more than 95% of applicant with very high PTE score applied for migration visas which has raised the question regarding the credibility of PTE tests to DHA. This happened in UK before in 2015 when they no longer accepted PTE for their migration visa :amen:


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm a native English speaker with a Degree and two Masters completed in English. I got full 90s in PTE but only a 7 in IELTS written. IELTS is a massive scam, always has been always will be.


----------



## Rickle (Dec 12, 2018)

DavidFontaine said:


> I'm a native English speaker with a Degree and two Masters completed in English. I got full 90s in PTE but only a 7 in IELTS written. IELTS is a massive scam, always has been always will be.


Yea, I got you mate. Hopefully, they won't remove PTE exams from the migration program, but DHA is like a joke now, they are very unpredictable. I guess even if it actually happens, people who have already got the score before the announcement will probably not be affected for a certain period of time.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

I dont think they will do that. Because PTE is a massive money making machine right now.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

It's not a massive money making scheme for the Australian government though. Why would they care about Pearson


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

I scored just as good in IELTS as PTE, I dont see anything wrong. Sounds like rumor.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

DavidFontaine said:


> I'm a native English speaker with a Degree and two Masters completed in English. I got full 90s in PTE but only a 7 in IELTS written. IELTS is a massive scam, always has been always will be.


I got 90s in PTE. IELTS a few years ago I did for goofs. No prep: all 9.0 except writing 7.5 Last summer I prepared with an official British Council teacher who is also an English Lit professor at Cambridge. After prep with him got 7.5 again... 

IELTS is a joke.


----------



## Rickle (Dec 12, 2018)

aerohit said:


> I scored just as good in IELTS as PTE, I dont see anything wrong. Sounds like rumor.


I hope it is just a rumor too, but it actually makes sense though, we can recall in the past when PTE was not there, not many people could get 8 all bands for IELTS and it is the main parameter to differentiate the top EOI pointers, but thing has changed completely with PTE, anyone with decent preparation and tips learning from those pte centres can get 79 easily or even full score 90. I'm not saying everyone, but i think we all can see roughly how many 79 PTE pointers/week, not to mention per month cause it is numerous. I think we denied it could happen because we're thinking from our perspective as a test taker, but DHA is not and they don't care.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

IELTS writing is just hard. I can easily score 8 in other bands except writing. They just need you to follow a way too specific pattern.

As for the rejection of pte in the future, if the uk did it before, then Australia has total right to follow suit.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

The aim of PTE is to remove the human bias in scoring, which is very dominant in IELTS. I hope they still consider PTE.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

congian911 said:


> IELTS writing is just hard. I can easily score 8 in other bands except writing. They just need you to follow a way too specific pattern.
> 
> As for the rejection of pte in the future, if the uk did it before, then Australia has total right to follow suit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Australia is not a subordinate of UK
They can take their own decisions irrespective of what UK or the rest of the world had done or not done

Cheers


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

congian911 said:


> IELTS writing is just hard. I can easily score 8 in other bands except writing. They just need you to follow a way too specific pattern.
> 
> As for the rejection of pte in the future, if the uk did it before, then Australia has total right to follow suit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


I disagree. I think IELTS writing is easy. The scoring is irrational tho, so you cannot count on a reasonable score.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

DavidFontaine said:


> I'm a native English speaker with a Degree and two Masters completed in English. I got full 90s in PTE but only a 7 in IELTS written. IELTS is a massive scam, always has been always will be.


Honestly the english test is kindda ridiculous in general. I have been studying and working in Australia for over 10 years... graduated from an Australian high school taking english (not esl), did two degrees... still need to take an english exam to prove competent english hmm...


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

I've heard from an agency early this year about the same concept. Although Pearson keeps opening new test centers in Australia, however, it is the main cause for increasing scores!


----------



## mths (Oct 23, 2018)

DavidFontaine said:


> I'm a native English speaker with a Degree and two Masters completed in English. I got full 90s in PTE but only a 7 in IELTS written. IELTS is a massive scam, always has been always will be.


This makes me feel better about never getting more than 7.5 in IELTS writing, when the rest was always 8+.
Finally full 90s in PTE instead, same as you.
IELTS is a scam and PTE is a cheat code. I can't really support either of them.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

mths said:


> This makes me feel better about never getting more than 7.5 in IELTS writing, when the rest was always 8+.
> Finally full 90s in PTE instead, same as you.
> IELTS is a scam and PTE is a cheat code. I can't really support either of them.


I agreed! They always try to fail people with 0.5 shorter than their expectation. It will push them to try and try tirelessly to achieve their desire score.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

DavidFontaine said:


> I'm a native English speaker with a Degree and two Masters completed in English. I got full 90s in PTE but only a 7 in IELTS written. IELTS is a massive scam, always has been always will be.


I think you've got it the wrong way round. PTE is far too easy. 

We've had people interview with us who had 'superior' English from PTE but had atrocious written English skills when we had them on trial. This is not an isolated case and the DHA is taking note from businesses.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

The problem with IELTS is the writing, nothing else. To be honest the other parts of IELTS are quite easy. PTE in my opinion is more fair with the writing, but are very lenient in many areas. Many people obtain high scores even if they do mess up in some questions. Both IELTS and PTE need to be reviewed in my opinion.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Anyad said:


> I disagree. I think IELTS writing is easy. The scoring is irrational tho, so you cannot count on a reasonable score.


That is true. Overall, PTE is a much harder exam, but the scoring is much relaxed compared to IELTS.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

aerohit said:


> I scored just as good in IELTS as PTE, I dont see anything wrong. Sounds like rumor.


I have never seen anyone with 8 each in IELTS and 79 each in PTE. Could you share your score?


----------



## ChaitraShivram (Sep 5, 2019)

congian911 said:


> IELTS writing is just hard. I can easily score 8 in other bands except writing. They just need you to follow a way too specific pattern.
> 
> As for the rejection of pte in the future, if the uk did it before, then Australia has total right to follow suit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Hi I am preparing for PTE for immigration , since i scored 6.5 in IELTS exam. Now what should i do, should i continue or drop PTE ???


----------



## ChaitraShivram (Sep 5, 2019)

I started PTE preparations, since i scored 6.5 in IELTS. Will it really impact in future?? After seeing the post im in confusion whether to continue or switch back to IELTS. 

Please suggest me..


----------

